

Ask HN: What do you use for managing delivery of digital items? - helen842000

Hey all,<p>For those that sell digital products, I'd be interested to hear how you auto-deliver
to customers after payment.<p>I've heard of a few services like PayLoadz and e-junkie, also I've seen people just auto e-mail a download page link out.<p>If anyone could suggest alternatives for me to look into it would be appreciated.<p>Thanks.
======
tjr
If you've done any database/web development, you might find writing your own
more appealing than paying a monthly fee to someone else.

